
Japanese, Turkish Prosecutors Begin Probes into Ghosn’s Escape - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/days-after-ghosns-escape-japanese-authorities-check-his-house-11577962001
======
argimenes
Who are they going to call? Ghosn busters.

